# Does virgin female mantids live longer more alert?



## ThrAwNy (Jul 19, 2006)

Do anyone know of heard if you keep a female mantid virgin she will live longer and less fat?


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2006)

They get just as fat. They will live life just like a mated female and will lay ooths just the same.


----------

